# Morning Star Results 3/23/04



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Capt. Monty took me and 4 other customers today hoping for a good day. The weather couldn't be any better, up till about 12:00. There was a steady pick from the first drop till about 12:00. There were some nice tautog caught with some throwbacks as well. I may have caught the most small fish but only caught one decent fish at 17 inches. We tagged most of the fish that were released. We moved a few times with the same results. Then the winds picked up a little and the Capt had a little trouble positioning the anchors correctly over the wreck. We couldn't get any fish between 12 and 2:30. The captain decided to try looking for mackeral but to no avail. At about 2:30 the capt decided to try one last wreck and found the money hole. I saw 5 fish over 10lbs and two over 13lbs that were released. I also released several nice females and caught 3 more keepers. That last spot was truly insane, the nicest fish came from this wreck. I actually probably did the worst out of everyone and still ended up with 4 nice fish and could have limited if I kept one of the females that I released. Here are some of the nicer fish that were kept that were caught by some of the other people on the boat, none of these fish were under 8 lbs. 









here is a pic of my talley for the day 









Overall a great trip and a great captain who really tries to get you into some fish. All fish were caught on clams and crabs.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Those are some sweet fish there bud. Glad you made it out there and got into some nice fish.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice fish*

Anthony


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

what kind of rigs were you using i am going to run my boat out to first island area friday and i need help on tackle options. i am running 20 lb test on a six foot pole a buddy told me to use those high low rigs with small hooks is this right???

thanks buzz


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am using a high low rig. I use 50lb mono with two dropper loops and 2/0 hooks and a surgeon's loop for the sinker. You can lose a lot of tackle while tog fishing so keep it as simple as possible. I would recommend using braid since there is no stretch and would help you detect bites easier. Just tie a shock leader in case you get snagged. I would recommend using at least 30lb line since you are boat fishing, I use 50lb power pro, because you have to horse the fish out of the structure before it hangs you up. The two hardest things to tog fishing is hooking it and getting it away from it's home. Also since you are going to take your own boat, positioning is key if you are fishing off shore wrecks. How far do you plan on going out? Hope this info helps.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

wellit looks like i am on the right track i will have to step up in th pole and line department. i am staying in the bay i have a mall boat for the big blue sea. thanks for the help

buzz


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If you are staying in the bay, you can probably get away with 20lb line. I usually use 20lb when toggin from shore. Of course if you hook into a big one, then you'll wish you used heavier line. You'll know more once you go out what type of tackle you need.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice brace of Rubber Lips! That Capt. Monty seems to do right by his guests.


----------

